# My mug shot



## rus23 (Jul 7, 2003)

im about to start a cycle though, first injectables one so i will post after pics up too, only done an 8 week dbol cycle before so cant wait to see the results from it

test e 500mg 1-8

deca 200mg 1-8

dbol 40mg ED 1-4

ALA for when using dbol and Clomid to finish


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

i would forget the deca on the first cycle..if you have it then use it...but if you dont save your $.....also i would go to 10 weeks of the test, especially if youre going to use deca...


----------



## rst2609dd (Mar 13, 2004)

Personally mate, thats excatly the same cycle i did second time round and **ck me i grew on that... but as miami said about the 10 weeks, i did do the 10 weeks, (if you can afford it.. do it) you wont regret it !! Good luck....


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Me personaly wouldnt run deca longer than 8 weeks because it does shut u down pretty hard.

Could run the deca for 8 weeks and continue the test up to 10 weeks?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Rst2609dd - Didnt know you live in chester, im only down the road, bout 10 miles away.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

Aye, lots of people on from chester or nearby now Rob  . I count about 6 or 7 at least now, including us


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

dbol would be fine at 25mg, i would drop the deca and use it next cycle and wouldnt use less than 400mg..


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

More people from Chester eh?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

Aye, like I said...it seems theres been a population explosion from the chester boys


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

aye and im an ex-cheshire boy, so there is quite a few of us!!!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

It's just like Hollyoaks!!!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lol, i wish it was....


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

was thinking of applying to chester uni

not decided yet!

might stay in coventry thats my choice hmmmm


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Are there loads of fit birds in Chester????


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

no more than anywhere else! A lot more in sheffield... plus all the fit birds i know from the chester area are so stuck up...


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

But you're pretty much guaranteed a shag in chester  , stuck up girls are easily unstuck  , Leeds is probably the best place for women...and robin, chester doesn't have a uni, as far as I know, but it has a college, ****loads of fit women there, I drive past and quite often have to slow down to check out all the women


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> plus all the fit birds i know from the chester area are so stuck up


I think most fit birds are stuck-up, especially when they go out. I can't stand girls like that they think their sh1t don't stink.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

Heh, wtf?? you know of some fit girls that think their sh1t don't stink?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I love showing them up in front of their friends it's f**king great!


----------

